# Poll: Would you vote for a presidential candidate who is an alcoholic?



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 25, 2016)

Nixon and LBJ aren't running, neither is Dubya so ---- what's the point?


----------



## NLT (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Meathead (Sep 25, 2016)

I wouldn't vote for Hillary even if she weren't an alcoholic.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 25, 2016)

If they'll tell me I can keep my guns, sure.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

NLT said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 25, 2016)

We've already had a crackhead......so do we need a cracked head?  Even if she's not a candidate for AA poster girl?


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 25, 2016)

W Bush and Nixon two best candidates ever then McCain.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> If they'll tell me I can keep my guns, sure.


Ohh.. What about a drunk who thinks you'll be safer without a gun?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > If they'll tell me I can keep my guns, sure.
> ...



The sad part about this thread is that Donald Trump of course doesn't drink alcohol.

Because of course he 'relates' to the common man.

And can't blame alcohol for any of his stupidity- its all his. 

So we have two candidates- neither of whom are alcoholics who are running for President.

One of them drinks socially- like the vast majority of people.
One of them doesn't drink at all- like a small minority of people. 

Who would you vote for- the social drinker- or the abstainer?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > If they'll tell me I can keep my guns, sure.
> ...



The OP will get it, you don't matter.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> I know I wouldn't.



http://www.flask.com/the-alcohol-republic-why-did-the-founding-fathers-drink-so-much/#.V-gimYgrLq4


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


I wouldn't say Hillary is social drinker. The woman has proven her tolerance for alcohol. 
Trump doesn't drink.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Relevance?  Anyone?


----------



## Meathead (Sep 25, 2016)

We don't call it alcoholism anymore. Now it's called Walking Pneumonia.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Can we assume you were the one who voted for having an alcoholic for president?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

I voted for a recovering alcoholic - twice.  And would do so again.  A practicing alcoholic or pot head, etc., no.  I am by no means a Hillary supporter in any regard, but I have seen no evidence that she is alcoholic.  So that particular disqualification is not a factor in my decision not to vote for her.  As for Trump, he does not drink at all so it is not a factor with him either.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> I voted for a recovering alcoholic - twice.  And would do so again.  A practicing alcoholic or pot head, etc., no.  I am by no means a Hillary supporter in any regard, but I have seen no evidence that she is alcoholic.  So that particular disqualification is not a factor in my decision not to vote for her.  As for Trump, he does not drink at all so it is not a factor with him either.


I work at a hospital where I'm often called by nursing to keep drunks and drug addicts  from hurting anyone, including themselves. Having spent thousands of hours over the years talking with these people, I've learned most are good people with a kind heart.

Hillary is a different story. I think she has a serious problem she isn't willing to admit.
I'm convinced she has a serious problem with alcohol. I'm also surprised this hasn't come up before.

This is an issue we'll soon be seeing on the news. I'm ready to make that happen.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for a recovering alcoholic - twice.  And would do so again.  A practicing alcoholic or pot head, etc., no.  I am by no means a Hillary supporter in any regard, but I have seen no evidence that she is alcoholic.  So that particular disqualification is not a factor in my decision not to vote for her.  As for Trump, he does not drink at all so it is not a factor with him either.
> ...



Few people realize the amount of character and courage that it takes for an alcoholic or drug addict to get sober and stay sober.  It requires a heroic effort and deep personal insight and I have the greatest admiration for those able to accomplish it.  But the truth is also that getting sober does not make an honest person of a dishonest one, and will not correct character flaws or personal instincts in anybody, or transform what is evil into saintliness.  I agree Hillary Clinton has some deep seated psychology that prevents her from seeing the destructiveness of what she does, nor does she seem to have any conscience about it.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I agree with much of what you said. I also think it would be a horrible idea to elect anyone who has an addiction to any drug. That includes alcohol.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Well once an alcoholic, always an alcoholic or once an addict, always an addict.  But those wise enough and strong enough to abstain from the substance that addicted them are just as competent and trustworthy as they would have been without the addiction.  Sometimes more so.  The wise, however, know the difference between those who have broken the addiction's hold on them, and those who have not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 25, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



  Yeah...none alcoholics are always challenging others to a drinking contest.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I agree about the dificulity of overcoming an addiction. That isn't what this thread is about.

Hillary is a presidential candidate who I think has an addiction to alcohol. I think that because of the numerous pics and stories we've seen and heard.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



She'd fit in well with the founders then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



I don't know.  I have a pretty good instinct about these things and I don't see it.  But I have been wrong before too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 25, 2016)

The stupidity of most conservatives is exceeded only by their desperation, this thread being one of many ridiculous examples.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The stupidity of most conservatives is exceeded only by their desperation, this thread being one of many ridiculous examples.


It's stupid to question her drinking habits? It's stupid to ask about her possibly being an alcoholic? 
Is this something you really think we should ignore?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The stupidity of most conservatives is exceeded only by their desperation, this thread being one of many ridiculous examples.
> ...



As I recall there was a LOT said about George W. Bush's drinking, lots of slurs and insults involved with it, lots of adjectives like boozer and drunk etc. even though he was up front about his former alcoholism and he has been sober for decades.

But there's no double standard.  Nope.  None.  Doesn't exist.  Apparently.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The stupidity of most conservatives is exceeded only by their desperation, this thread being one of many ridiculous examples.





Foxfyre said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Alcoholism is a treatable problem.

This thread is about a woman, who could very well be an alcoholic, making important decisions.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> I know I wouldn't.


No I would not vote for Hillary.

You can see how her alcohol abuse is affecting her mind.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for a recovering alcoholic - twice.  And would do so again.  A practicing alcoholic or pot head, etc., no.  I am by no means a Hillary supporter in any regard, but I have seen no evidence that she is alcoholic.  So that particular disqualification is not a factor in my decision not to vote for her.  As for Trump, he does not drink at all so it is not a factor with him either.
> ...


I bet they give her some speed and valium to get her through the debate tomorrow. She'll be all wide-eyed and smiling.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 25, 2016)

I think Hillary is an active alcoholic. The woman isn't fit to make any important decisions.

There... I said it.
The woman is a drunk. It explains why she's always fucking up.

Hillary has never been anything more than a pampered woman who knows nothing about the working people.


----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> I know I wouldn't.




Still drinking? No. Dry, yeah.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 26, 2016)

Foxfyre said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Nope, I don't recall that at all.  Actually very much the opposite, that Shrub got a good deal of respect, from myself included, for having kicked that habit.  Meanwhile we have these swirling internet myths about (apparently) Hillary drinking alcohol on the basis of ---- absolutely nothing but a myth some internet wag just made up.



tycho1572 said:


> Hillary is a presidential candidate who I think has an addiction to alcohol. I think that because of the numerous pics and stories we've seen and heard.





tycho1572 said:


> It's stupid to question her drinking habits? It's stupid to ask about her possibly being an alcoholic?





tycho1572 said:


> This thread is about a woman, who could very well be an alcoholic, making important decisions.



Notice --- all from the same poster.  Trying to plant a seed.  I didn't even know what the point was supposed to be for this thread, but then I really don't follow internet mythology.

So yeah, I agree there's no double standard, in full sarcasm.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 27, 2016)

Y'all are forgetting Johnson.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Y'all are forgetting Johnson.



I brought up LBJ and Nixon at the beginning of the thread, noting that neither is running and asking what the point was.

Never got an answer.

There's also Grant, IIRC...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all are forgetting Johnson.
> ...




Not that Johnson.


----------

